# Cheapest Place Online to buy Wine Corks?



## WineyDoc

know off the top of their heads the cheapest place to buy wine corks online?


Specifically,

100-500 #9 1x5/6+ any material (probably won't make it past 3 years).


----------



## joea132

WineyDoc said:


> know off the top of their heads the cheapest place to buy wine corks online?
> 
> 
> Specifically,
> 
> 100-500 #9 1x5/6+ any material (probably won't make it past 3 years).



I like finevinewines.com personally if I'm going online for equipment and supplies.


----------



## WineyDoc

After some digging I found year-old premium corks on eBay for a good price: http://www.ebay.com/itm/WINE-CORKS-...ultDomain_0&hash=item256aade3ee#ht_873wt_1037

I'll just have to give them some soaking time.

Also, Amazon has 1000 #9 longs for $72 shipped if you look hard enough (searching for corks on Amazon doesn't work well for some reason). Those would have taken me too long to use up.


----------



## Wade E

Im going to tell you this and I hope you listen!!!!!!! I had a friend buy corks from Ebay and after 8 months all his wine had cork taint!! This wasnt a cheap wine he made it was a painstaking Blueberry Port that he had made many times and bottled 12 bottles with some corks he had left before he switched over to the corks he bought on Ebay. The 12 bottles were good and the rest went down the drain. Maybe the ones you are going to get are ok but maybe not. IMO corks is the last thing you want to go cheap on especially if you dont have good cellar conditions!!!!!!! Please rethink this idea!! I buy a lot of things on Ebay but wouldnt think of buying corks on there! A lot of this stuff is pretty old and is grabbed up after places have gone under and these corks may already be very old!


----------



## Rocky

Good advice from Wade! Don't be "penny smart and pound foolish." Get high quality corks from a reputable dealer (like George) and you will thank us for the advice. Buy the cheap stuff and that is just what you get and you have a great chance of losing your wine. Think about it, you go through all the trouble to make a good wine and then to save a penny or two per bottle, you go cheap. Don't do it!


----------



## Runningwolf

Listen to what Wade said!


----------



## Julie

I'm with Wade on this one, that cork is the final protection you give you wine.


----------



## AlFulchino

i am w Wade.....you reuse bottles...you do what you want w wax, w labels, w tin caps etc etc etc....but dont screw w the wine or the corks


----------



## Runningwolf

AlFulchino said:


> i am w Wade.....you reuse bottles...you do what you want w wax, w labels, w tin caps etc etc etc....but dont screw w the wine or the corks



...or thy neighbors wife. LMAO


----------



## Wade E

Dan, have you seen my neighbors wife!!!!!


----------



## Julie

will you two stop it with the neighbor's wife!!!!!


----------



## Wade E

But I havent even started yet!!


----------



## Runningwolf

Thy neighbors wife shows up on my doorstep about twice a month with a handful of empty wine bottles with a long face. She always goes home with a smile. Now julie get your mind out of the gutter.


----------



## Randoneur

IMO - don't use synthetic corks either.


----------



## n2tazmania

Won't catch me doing that. My neighbor has to put a pork chop around his wife's neck just to get the dogs to play with her......


----------



## Wade E

Bwaaaaa haaaa haaaaa!!!!!


----------



## AlFulchino

Randoneur said:


> IMO - don't use synthetic corks either.



why would this be?


----------



## joea132

n2tazmania said:


> Won't catch me doing that. My neighbor has to put a pork chop around his wife's neck just to get the dogs to play with her......



Oh god I'm dying over here hahahahhahaha! Too funny!


----------



## Julie

n2tazmania said:


> Won't catch me doing that. My neighbor has to put a pork chop around his wife's neck just to get the dogs to play with her......



Oh that is bad!



Randoneur said:


> IMO - don't use synthetic corks either.



Curious to know why you would not use synthetic corks.


----------



## Runningwolf

Randoneur said:


> IMO - don't use synthetic corks either.



Wineries use them alll the time for wines meant to be drank in 3 years or less.


----------



## Wade E

Ive read that synthetic corks are not long term at all and that agglomerate corks are way better. Maybe thats what he was referring to.


----------



## joea132

I had synthetic corks leak by on me once. I won't use them again.


----------



## AlFulchino

i am curious about the synthetics..i have never used them...i was looking for the why on why not to use them


----------



## UBB

I've yet to have a synthetic cork leak but have had an agglomerated cork leak more then once.

Now, I've always be under the impression that synthetic corks were considered better then an agglomerated especially for wines that might be stored longer then several years.


----------



## Rocky

Yikes, we have some differing opinions on corks. My understanding is that the synthetic corks are for _up to two years _and the agglomerates and natural corks are for _more than two years_. I would be very interested if the views of some of our mavens.


----------



## Flem

Rocky, I was under the same impression. I only use the bi-disc.


----------



## Runningwolf

AlFulchino said:


> i am curious about the synthetics..i have never used them...i was looking for the why on why not to use them



Al we use both. Synthetics are nice that the bottles can be stored upright and are best for short life wines.


----------



## Runningwolf

... and have you ever seen wineries store their wine on their sides that is in storage. Probably not becuse most people don't see the wineries warehouse since they are really not very exciting. Today wine can be sitting upright in cases for years with agglomerate corks but in our cellars we always strive to keep them on their sides. Do you think that corks today are much better than yesterday and with the sulfite's we use is the reason that its not such a big concern?


----------



## Wade E

Sybthetic corks are for short storage as mentioned above. The only good thing about them is that yoiu can store them upright like Dan mentioned. If you are using a Port corker you can have problems with them getting creases in them thus the leak like UBB mentioned. There are a few grades of agglomerate corks so not all of these are better then the synthetic ones just like natural corks. There are better grades of those also. Like we said earlier, dont cheasp out now at this point in the game or you will be very sorry. I dont go the total high end of the scale here like some of you do, just a happy medium. I use the perfect agglomerate fro FVW's and they have been working great for me for many years. I used some cheaper agglomerate when I first started and had trouble getting them in and broke many a cork screw trying to get them out!!!! These go right in and come right out no problemo!! The Bi-discs may be the best out there that we can buy.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply

When I was in the liquor business, we stored the cases of wine up side down to keep the corks wet. Plastic corks no problem wherever we stored them.


----------



## Randoneur

My comment on synthetic corks was because the wines I have used them on have not lasted as long in aging as I would have expected. I suspect that this is because my corker has plastic jaws. I think it's best to just buy high quality corks and avoid problems. Corks are graded, basicly the grade relates to the aging potential, so be aware of the grade of cork you buy.


----------



## Kev

*Corks*

Interesting. As a newbie I was advised by my retailer, 1 year for aglomerated corks, two years or more for solid corks, and 3 years or more for synthetic.

This retailer has won many awards, and always uses synthetic when submitting those. 

To use synthetic you need a purple Floor corker, not the older orange variety that had jaws that scored these corks.

So I bought the newer purple corker, and a selection of all three cork types to experiment. 

Kev


----------



## Wade E

As said before there are different grades of each with maybe the exception of synth. As I can't really see one of those being much different then another.


----------

